# Sunshine



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Wow, I feel a lot better now, vitamin D racing around my body, my bones mineralizating and my yin yang levels settling down nicely. Been warm (ish) for a week but yesterday was the first day that I felt "normal" again.

Sun came out, my Vespa carb turned up at long a last, had a spinach and mozerella panini in a lovely setting, only the lack of Pepsi stopped it being a perfect day.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Ooh...I've been there! :yes:

And make sure you go here, although only open on certain days. When I was at Hull University, my friends and I used to travel across to Halifax and Huddersfield (part of the 3 H's) and visit this tower, cog factory, etc, etc. Good times, fond memories.

I'd love to go up this folly again, especially after its refurbishment in 2010 but its a long way from Brighton...one day though.

---> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wainhouse_Tower


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

woke up this morning; checked my work diary and found no calls in there. So I'm working from home today, doing some research for an ongoing project. With a pot of coffee and a cigarette. Aaaah.

Might go wireless in the garden later.

What a nice day.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

chris l said:


> What a nice day.


Too right!

I'll be on this shortly...sod the watches :thumbsdown:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Too true Mark, my SAD was definitely NOT helped by my March month in Torrevija - in the whole month we only had 8 days whence the temp climbed above about 16C, and not a jot of sun on any of the rest. :sadwalk:

And to cap it all, on the wya back, stayed at the Juaneca Hotel again outside Madrid. That was the night the clocks changed and the Hotel lighting time switch *wasn't* - next morning up early to head to Santander, and went for brekkie in pitch dark, tripped on a step and went down like a tonne of bricks, flat out. Knees, elbows both skinned, bruised on right side, bruised and twisted back - - barsteward! :thumbsdown:

Made it back home on a diet of Co-Codamol and Brandy for the pain, and Deep Heat rub on the sore bits! Still not 100% right!


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Same beautiful day in sunny ol Blackpool. Son broke up early school inset day? (What are they all about)

Anyway we will be on this today.










HAGWE


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mel said:


> Too true Mark, my SAD was definitely NOT helped by my March month in Torrevija - in the whole month we only had 8 days whence the temp climbed above about 16C, and not a jot of sun on any of the rest. :sadwalk:


Yes, my pal in Barcelona has been moaning about the weather, tbh, it makes this sunny spell all the more enjoyable. :thumbsup: Can't decide whether to ride my motorbike today, cycle, or ride my scooter. M/bike means faster so I can't just wear a shirt (wind chill), the scooter means I can wear a shirt but too many oldsters want to talk about it (scooter not shirt) and cycling enables me to get some more vitamin D plus could possibly call in at the canalside pub before I pick up my daughter from school, decisions, decisions..........



mel said:


> And to cap it all, on the wya back, stayed at the Juaneca Hotel again outside Madrid. That was the night the clocks changed and the Hotel lighting time switch *wasn't* - next morning up early to head to Santander, and went for brekkie in pitch dark, tripped on a step and went down like a tonne of bricks, flat out. Knees, elbows both skinned, bruised on right side, bruised and twisted back - - barsteward! :thumbsdown:


:lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Whooo Hooooooo sun at last, left work just after 11 and took the scenic route home :lol: :lol:










Bit more dangerous










Stopped off to see the Monkey










Almost there


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Out to my impressive outdoor seating area, but hey ho it's sunny










The best bit, Big M serves up










Shorts on and we are off on the weekend V&RB session.







I need the SUN !!!!!!










And just in case you thought I cheated and got the bus :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mel said:


> on a diet of Brandy





mel said:


> next morning up early and went for brekkie, tripped on a step and went down like a tonne of bricks, flat out. Knees, elbows both skinned, bruised on right side, bruised and twisted back - - barsteward! :thumbsdown:


Fixed it for you

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

What did everybody do then?

I went out on my scooter, think I may have the wrong jet, it ran badly, still, when you look so coolio on a vintage scooter and the sun is shining, it's a triviality. Went for a cycle ride too, along the river Aire, nice. No beer, forgot I had football training, can't have a drunk coach, 4 measly beers since New Year............. going out now to rectify matters.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Worked, getting warm now, 34c in there today, too warm but plenty more to come. Had 15mins lunch so i could get out early. Bet its raining on my days off.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

lordofthefiles said:


> Same beautiful day in sunny ol Blackpool. Son broke up early school inset day? (What are they all about)
> 
> Anyway we will be on this today.


Used to work on the game stalls when i was at college, remember watching fathers for justice walk up the steps to the top to hang a banner. Security got half way and then turned back, left them to it! :lol:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Sat outside my local Turkish cafe in glorious sunshine for most of the morning, talking nonsense with 3 WIS mates  . Bought a watch from a one pal, had a mediterranean salad and drank a vat of tea. Then picked up my Tudor OD Jumbo from my watch guy after a new main spring was fitted.

I had high hopes that I'd get out for a bike ride but the wife was late home from work and needed a lot of pampering after a long, hard day. I managaged to sooth her brow, cook a nice dinner and then I broke the news about the new watch 

Beautiful day and I've got a bit of a red head :blush: . The forecast for the weekend is more of the same so get out there and enjoy it chaps :cheers:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Big_bazza99 (Mar 29, 2011)

Can't beat a bit of sun - travel to work in daylight and travel home in daylight - the only thing that beats it is being on holiday!


----------

